# Pinout of 3.5mm steering wheel control?



## tHEuKER (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. I'm trying to hook up my SWC to a Sony XAV-AX100, and I'd like to avoid paying $40 for a 3.5mm minijack cable, which is what Sony charges for the Sony RC-SR1 (pictured below).










Can anyone point me to the pin assignment from the 3.5mm connector to each signal line?
I take it the connector furthest from the tip is ground, but I don't know about the other two (yeah, I know, it's only two possibilities, but I'd rather avoid trial and error entirely).

Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tafkaa (Jan 8, 2020)

Do you have a answer for this? I have the same problem.


----------



## sivartmac (Jan 24, 2021)

tafkaa said:


> Do you have a answer for this? I have the same problem.


Resurrecting this thread, hoping one of you guys maybe come up with a solution for this. Thanks!


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

For audio
Tip is left
Middle is right
Bottom is ground

How that reflects input 1 and input two?

Put a meter on it and check continuity


----------



## Mohith (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally, I have an answer. "*Tip = Input 1*" "*Middle = Input 2*" "*Base = Ground*". This should help others from here on.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

You are assuming your swc outputs a signal the Sony even understands, a lot of modern cars output the signal on canbus so the $40 box is essential to be a translator/converter from canbus to electrical signals the stereo understands!

it’s not $40 for a cable only... it is the electronics that’s goes along with it, if you think otherwise you are a bit deluded 🙈


----------

